# Huffman Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## RJWess (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking for a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme frame and fork with truss rods. I have things to trade or will do cash.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 8, 2014)

like this?


----------



## RJWess (Nov 8, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> like this?
> 
> View attachment 178416




Scott,
PM Sent..


----------



## 48b6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, that was easy!


----------

